# Good pencil mechanisms



## cmcb (Jan 13, 2011)

I've turned a few pens and pencils and have found that the pencil mechanisms are really hit or miss as to their quality. Can someone recommend a brand/website for reasonably priced, good quality slimline pencil kits? 
thanks.


----------

